# 2007 Iron Mace Ibo



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

HERE IS A QIUCK 3 SHOT STRING FROM A BOW PULLED OFF THE PRODUCTION LINE, THE 394 WAS SHOT AT 250 GRAIN ARROW RIGHT BEFORE THE IBO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmJtURCSTeU

ONE MORE NOTE THE ARROWS WERE JUST SHOT THROUGH 1/2 PLY WOOD AT THOSE SPEEDS
ALSO ARROW IS A 6.2 SPEED PRO MAX 32" LONG WITH A 125 GRAIN TIP WEIGHS IN @ 351.8 WITH 1 3/4 DURAVANE


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Richard, please do that same test with the Aluminum and carbon version of the Stilleto 380. I know some will say it is staged, but that is just because of the rep that HCA these last few years. It will be hard to convince most of these folks that you have bows definitely worth looking at, just as good if not better than any on the market today. I am with HCA like a lot of mathews and bt shooters are. I have been shooting HCA bows since 89 and cannot find one I like better. My main purpose is hunting so that is the reason I am very intersted in the carbon Stilleto 380 to replace my Carbon TSSR. Good luck and keep em coming!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Ditto on the Stilletto 380.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mudslinger2 said:


> Richard, please do that same test with the Aluminum and carbon version of the Stilleto 380. I know some will say it is staged, but that is just because of the rep that HCA these last few years. It will be hard to convince most of these folks that you have bows definitely worth looking at, just as good if not better than any on the market today. I am with HCA like a lot of mathews and bt shooters are. I have been shooting HCA bows since 89 and cannot find one I like better. My main purpose is hunting so that is the reason I am very intersted in the carbon Stilleto 380 to replace my Carbon TSSR. Good luck and keep em coming!


i will do it for you monday i have one question why would i stage anything if you get the bow and it does not shoot the speed that would not be a good thing at all that is why i tell you the arrow set up and everything i will even show you the Mace at 31" draw shooting 352 fps


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

*carbon*

Richard, I'm looking hard at the Iron Mace but I might prefer the carbon riser. Whats the time line for the carbons.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bcycle said:


> Richard, I'm looking hard at the Iron Mace but I might prefer the carbon riser. Whats the time line for the carbons.


All I can say is the stilettos are close if I give a time frame and it does not happen the I will be this big bad evil person on here so I cannot give a times incase something happens we are cutting some now though when I shot the new aluminum stiletto it was shooting Ibo at 332-333


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes they have a problem waiting for something done right the first time. We have seen what happens when bows are rushed. Good things take time, although I woud say you done an amazing job at High Country. I'm sure next year will be even better. Thanks.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Richard, you know how people are on this site, if the bow is not in one of the "top 3" then everything is usually not true or staged according to them. For you to put on a staged chrono shoot would be totally absurd. Can't wait to see the speeds of the Stilleto 380 and yes, I can wait for the carbon version of either the Mace or Stilleto. Thanks for the honest talk.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bcycle said:


> Yes they have a problem waiting for something done right the first time. We have seen what happens when bows are rushed. Good things take time, although I woud say you done an amazing job at High Country. I'm sure next year will be even better. Thanks.


Thank you we have a great product and we have along way to go but i promise you you will see alot of big things to come this i can promise!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mudslinger2 said:


> Richard, you know how people are on this site, if the bow is not in one of the "top 3" then everything is usually not true or staged according to them. For you to put on a staged chrono shoot would be totally absurd. Can't wait to see the speeds of the Stilleto 380 and yes, I can wait for the carbon version of either the Mace or Stilleto. Thanks for the honest talk.


Your welcome, when i shot the new aluminum Stiletto it ran 332-333 IBO but i will video it for you monday


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*stilletto speed*

richard was that with the bowjax on the string or brass nocks, either way the bow is great and thats great fps.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jjambow said:


> richard was that with the bowjax on the string or brass nocks, either way the bow is great and thats great fps.


That is with 3 brass nocks and the bow jax moved to the harness in front of the string just as it will be shipped now they are a little louder but faster also.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

fastpassthrough said:


> HERE IS A QIUCK 3 SHOT STRING FROM A BOW PULLED OFF THE PRODUCTION LINE, THE 394 WAS SHOT AT 250 GRAIN ARROW RIGHT BEFORE THE IBO
> 
> 
> I don't see any refrence to the poundage of the bow. Can you share?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Top Cat said:


> fastpassthrough said:
> 
> 
> > HERE IS A QIUCK 3 SHOT STRING FROM A BOW PULLED OFF THE PRODUCTION LINE, THE 394 WAS SHOT AT 250 GRAIN ARROW RIGHT BEFORE THE IBO
> ...


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

fastpassthrough said:


> [
> 
> 70.5# and 30" draw 351.8 grain arrow speed pro max 3.2 32" long 125 grain point 1 3/4 duravane


Whats this? THE 394 WAS SHOT AT 250 GRAIN ARROW


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Top Cat said:


> Whats this? THE 394 WAS SHOT AT 250 GRAIN ARROW


yes and what is the question?


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a 236g
if you want to try:mg: 
Gregg


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

lla said:


> I have a 236g
> if you want to try:mg:
> Gregg


The 250 grain was just one that was there when i shot it was a full length 5.5 with a 65 grain point


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

have you tried with bowjaxs on string instead of 3 nocks?
Gregg


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Richard will the Iron Mace be shipped with brass knocks now?


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Well I guess my question is was the 394 shot at 70.5 lbs with a 250 grain arrow or a 351 grain arrow?


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

The 394 Was Shot At 250 Grain Arrow

bcycle
the ones I been recieving are with the 3 nocks on the string & bowjax on the cables
Gregg


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bcycle said:


> Richard will the Iron Mace be shipped with brass knocks now?


yes they will the bows are a little louder then with the jax on the string and about the same speed but if the jax are not in the right spot the performance suffers and after some negatives on here we just decided to set them in the performance spot


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> That is with 3 brass nocks and the bow jax moved to the harness in front of the string just as it will be shipped now they are a little louder but faster also.


Good to know, because the one I shot was definately queiter than that 

Does the standard long draw module go to 31"?? I have a 31" draw and that kind of speed would be awesome!!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowaholic77 said:


> Good to know, because the one I shot was definately queiter than that
> 
> Does the standard long draw module go to 31"?? I have a 31" draw and that kind of speed would be awesome!!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


well it is just 2 decibels the noise you are hearing is the bag target when the arrow hits yes the staderd long draw mod goes to 31"


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

I prefer the nocks over the bowjacks anyway. So I dont have to find the sweet spot myself. So I guess I better order one soon. Thank you for being so open for questions, makes me feel better about my choice.


----------



## kaylee (Apr 20, 2006)

*hca*

you cannot visit any archery forumn site , without seeing a post on it from fastpasthrough or richard, pushing his bows down your throat, if they are so great and the service is so good, why cant the bows sell thier self, also there is nothing on these bows invented by richard, all copied from elite, bowtech, hca invented the cable roller before richard, so why buy one of your copied clones, buy the original, elite , bowtech


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

kaylee said:


> you cannot visit any archery forumn site , without seeing a post on it from fastpasthrough or richard, pushing his bows down your throat, if they are so great and the service is so good, why cant the bows sell thier self, also there is nothing on these bows invented by richard, all copied from elite, bowtech, hca invented the cable roller before richard, so why buy one of your copied clones, buy the original, elite , bowtech


let me bring everyone up to date on kaylee (Dennis Wilson) seeing how he has such a problem with me and hca he is from bowzone and seems to have come up with some Elite E-500 risers and has built some bows off them and is selling them as his, and one day while i was on the phone with kevin going over some other things on Elite, the bowzone thing was brought up and kevin called and had the bowzone ad removed because it was his riser, now i did not want to bring this up but it seems that Dennis of bowzone is upset with this and that is what this is all about so everyone here will just have to over look his comments and i iwll have the mods take a look at his post and you will clearly see what is going on oh and by the way i did do the work on the roller gaurd and it was not my origanal idea it was Rob seely when he was the GM of HCA and it did come qiute a few years after i did start at HCA.And if anyone cares to ask Kevin, we have swapped some things out being the patent on the draw stop on the cams.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

*Iron Mace*

Richard,
One person asked about a Carbon Iron Mace, will there be one ? I have purchased 2 HCA bows sight unseen, I would really like to shoot the Mace and the Stilletto in Carbon versions if and when they come out. I prefer the Iron Mace over the Stilletto as I like a longer bow,but I didn't think there was going to be a Carbon Mace. Also I would sure like to know if there is a dealer within a 150 miles of me. I live in Collins NY, about 30 miles south of Buffalo. If not how about by Pittsburg Pa. as I am going to west Virginia next weekend to play golf.
Thanks Dave


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

*Noise???*

I watched the video and I'm certainly impressed,however, I'm wondering how loud the shot is? It seemed very loud , but that my just have been the video.
Can you share any information there and possibly a decibal comparison.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Richard,
> One person asked about a Carbon Iron Mace, will there be one ? I have purchased 2 HCA bows sight unseen, I would really like to shoot the Mace and the Stilletto in Carbon versions if and when they come out. I prefer the Iron Mace over the Stilletto as I like a longer bow,but I didn't think there was going to be a Carbon Mace. Also I would sure like to know if there is a dealer within a 150 miles of me. I live in Collins NY, about 30 miles south of Buffalo. If not how about by Pittsburg Pa. as I am going to west Virginia next weekend to play golf.
> Thanks Dave


it is in process we will see how it comes out at this time no scheduled date for release as we will need to test and it may never be available we have several dealers in PA call 423-949-5000 talk to lynn she can help you out


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

archer58 in pa said:


> I watched the video and I'm certainly impressed,however, I'm wondering how loud the shot is? It seemed very loud , but that my just have been the video.
> Can you share any information there and possibly a decibal comparison.


The noise you are hearing is the arrow hitting the bag target which is qiute loud there is decibles difference from the jax to the nock sets 84db - 86db


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

kaylee said:


> you cannot visit any archery forumn site , without seeing a post on it from fastpasthrough or richard, pushing his bows down your throat, if they are so great and the service is so good, why cant the bows sell thier self, also there is nothing on these bows invented by richard, all copied from elite, bowtech, hca invented the cable roller before richard, so why buy one of your copied clones, buy the original, elite , bowtech


Why do you care? If you don't like Richard or his bows then don't read the post or buy a HCA bow. I was a HCA dealer, but I don't have a probelm with either one. You really should think before you open your mouth and make yourself look like you just did.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Kaylee, every bow manufacturer borrows patents from everyone and everywhere. What they do with them to create a bow is up to them. I think HCA has been around alittle longer than the companies you mentioned. I would also bet they also own more patents that they do too.


----------



## rt66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow that is awesome! I looked at High Country before I bought my bow; wish I would have looked longer. Couldnt find a shop in Okla that supported them just saw on net.

rt


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*speed pro 250 verses a ics 450 grain*

here is some more of the penetration it is raw but it will show the speeds and pentration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcEMLfTVIv0


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

RT66, Tabe's Archery in Shawnee is or was one of HCA's largest dealers in the country. Don't know if he still does HCA, but that is where I bought my TSSR.


----------



## poppa5685 (Jan 29, 2007)

richard, i have purchased an iron mace but it came without the brassnocks canyou tell me how many and where to place them and the bowjax. thanks poppa by the way sweet bow goodluck in the future


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

poppa5685 said:


> richard, i have purchased an iron mace but it came without the brassnocks canyou tell me how many and where to place them and the bowjax. thanks poppa by the way sweet bow goodluck in the future


Take the jax off and put 3 nocks on both ends of the string start them at 1 1/2 straight out from the cam and go away from the cam move the jax to the cables in front of the string


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Kaylee...*

Why don't the bows just sell themselves? Why is it that you cannot turn on a hunting show without seeing a Hoyt, Mathews, or PSE? It's called advertising! As far as buying an original(Bowtech), I did that last year! I may hold the record for the most pissed off customer in Bowtech's history when the third set of limbs blew up! HCA has been overlooked and out of the picture for quite a while. Richard is simply trying to bring back the name and sell some bows! I suggest you look at the facts and utilize a little bit of common sense before you bash someone!


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> Your welcome, when i shot the new aluminum Stiletto it ran 332-333 IBO but i will video it for you monday


Richard I recived my Stiletto yesterday, got it set up and tuned. 
Set it at 70# 28" draw using the speed pro 6.2 with 75gr. field 
points the bow shot 371fps.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

A friend of mine just became HCA dealer so I can't wait to see this thing up close.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

rt66 said:


> Wow that is awesome! I looked at High Country before I bought my bow; wish I would have looked longer. Couldnt find a shop in Okla that supported them just saw on net.
> 
> rt


one of the biggest High Country dealers in the US is over in Shawnee...contact Phil at Tabe's Archery...405-275-6633


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Aluminum Stiletto Ibo*



mudslinger2 said:


> Richard, please do that same test with the Aluminum and carbon version of the Stilleto 380. I know some will say it is staged, but that is just because of the rep that HCA these last few years. It will be hard to convince most of these folks that you have bows definitely worth looking at, just as good if not better than any on the market today. I am with HCA like a lot of mathews and bt shooters are. I have been shooting HCA bows since 89 and cannot find one I like better. My main purpose is hunting so that is the reason I am very intersted in the carbon Stilleto 380 to replace my Carbon TSSR. Good luck and keep em coming!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLv2_hnfyg


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Man Richard, you sure make it hard on a fellow. That is definitely what I am looking for. Can't, but I will, wait for the carbon version of the Stilleto 380. Super bows, keep up the good work and definitely keep us informed. I can see HCA rocketing its way back to the top again.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looking good Richard.


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

here is my question. will the new bows have the option of tournament colors?


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

There are some target colors available now!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jwshooter11 said:


> There are some target colors available now!


More info please. :wink:


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Noise. my Buddy's gets really quiet with a hunting shaft. more weight I guess.
a little noisy when we shoot Ibo weight, but who cares. hunting it will be quiet again. I really like his bow I shoot it more than my bow when were shooting. Still not sure about the speed pro's. but I am doing my time will tell test. They make the bow super fast, and noisy both.( not ridiculously but noisy.)
Very Nice Bow.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> i will do it for you monday i have one question why would i stage anything if you get the bow and it does not shoot the speed that would not be a good thing at all that is why i tell you the arrow set up and everything i will even show you the Mace at 31" draw shooting 352 fps


Richard, my 31" Mace is only doing 332 - 334 with 350 grain arrow 70lb. What is the setup? Rest... Position of brass noks... I have moved the string jax to the cables and no noks yet but did try rubber buttons. I would like to be in the 340s anyway.
Thanks
BXS77


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

BrandXshooter77 said:


> Richard, my 31" Mace is only doing 332 - 334 with 350 grain arrow 70lb. What is the setup? Rest... Position of brass noks... I have moved the string jax to the cables and no noks yet but did try rubber buttons. I would like to be in the 340s anyway.
> Thanks
> BXS77


Now don't take this the wrong way:wink: Not bashing:zip: 
Your problem is you are shooting 5 grains per pound with that setup. High Country gets more speed than other bows by shooting a very light arrow. I think about 3 1/2 grains per pound.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

Top Cat said:


> Now don't take this the wrong way:wink: Not bashing:zip:
> Your problem is you are shooting 5 grains per pound with that setup. High Country gets more speed than other bows by shooting a very light arrow. I think about 3 1/2 grains per pound.


Well aware of this, but the implication of his post is that the 352fps 31"draw richard mentioned was at IBO specs or at least 350gr arrow. I am not sure what the extra inch does for the IBO weight if anything.

I shot my HCA arrow at 386fps bow out of the box with loop and peep. I just came from the shop and after a few adjustments I am shooting 339.5fps and very happy with that, but would like to be in the mid 340s or even better while maintaining IBO specs. I know it will do it but I have only been working on bows for about 1.5yrs in this sweet sport and lack experience in tweaking for more speed. I am 3 semisters from my ME degree but have to wait a few years to back to school for children reasons... I want to design BOWS...


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*new iron mace for sale*

have new iron mace for sale, new in box. $575 tyd, 60 lbs rh, camo 29-30 in draw. need info call 513-314-2442. thanks joe


----------

